
Interactive demos on network theory, game theory, trust etc - davidgl
https://ncase.me
======
pistachiopro
Amazing work, and feels like it implies so much potential. Scrolling through
the author's twitter feed, though, I found this retweet of Ian Bogost (an
earlier maker of games designed to communicate complex systems) that feels
almost like a counterpoint to the whole endeavor:
[https://twitter.com/ibogost/status/994361277169524736](https://twitter.com/ibogost/status/994361277169524736).
Not sure what to think, now.

------
MR4D
This is really well done, but I caution people to bookmark it first and go to
it later. Otherwise you’ll have found an hour-long hope punched in your day!

Well worth the hour, though!

------
kevmo314
Wow, this is some seriously high quality content, well worth the time to go
through it!

------
Flimm
This is amazing! I've been waiting for a game like this, even dreaming about
making it myself, and now it just pops up in my feed! :)

I can't wait to play with it some more.

------
acrossthepond10
This is absolutely incredible.

------
red_admiral
I love this site.

